# how do you remove wheel bolts on fake 2pc wheels?



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

that is the question. i have a set of Mercedes replica wheels and im trying to remove the bolts so i can get them painted. i tried turning them but nothing happened, so im assuming they're not threaded. and *There are no holes on the back side* to hit them out with a screw driver like you could for miro's or keshkin's. i think im gonna try to just yank them out with a needle nose pliers. anyone know what else i can do to get these things out? any help in greatly appreciated! 


and here's the wheels im working on


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Drift punch. Look it up


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

im an idiot, there are no holes on the back side to hit them out. sorry for my mistake, but thanks for the advice anyways!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

So what are you going to do once they are off?

Glue new ones on?


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

good question. if they dont just pop back in i guess i could use a little bit of loctite?


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

from what ive seen most guys just try to cover them up for painting, so i may just have to get creative with that


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

old tsw wheel. i refinished some of those awhile back. the bolts should just unscrew w/ an allen key. they're stainless so put 'em in the end of an electric drill and polish. i bead blasted,sanded, and cleared lips.


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll try an Allen key again, thanks!


----------



## D-rock11 (Oct 26, 2009)

They spin, but don't come out. I guess I'm just gonna try to put grease on them so paint doesn't stick? Wish me luck Facepalm.


----------

